# Idaho & yellowstone 2015



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 17, 2015)

Me and one of my TU buds spent the past week fishing in the Island Park, Idaho and Yellowstone Park areas. We fished the Henry's Fork, South Fork of the Snake, Teton River, Lamar River and Soda Butte Creek. The fishing was very good and the views were even better. We wanted to get to the Soda Butte one more time before the NPS and BLM remove the Yellowstone Cutthroats and use rotenone to kill off the cuttbows. This will shut down the Soda Butte for a while. They are wanting to restore the stream to native fish only. This may not work since the Soda Butte empties into the Lamar River. Enjoy the pictures and get over there when you can. The pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 17, 2015)

*A few more!*

More pictures.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 17, 2015)

Last ones.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 17, 2015)

*Wow*

Is that antelope giving birth in the middle of the stream?  She looks like she is in distress.

Nice trout.


----------



## fredw (Aug 18, 2015)

Great pics Mike.  Sounds as if you had a memory making trip for sure.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 18, 2015)

The antelope was simply crossing the Henry's Fork. It can be difficult wading so I am sure she was being careful.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Aug 18, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2015)

Beautiful Mike thanks for sharing!


----------



## GLS (Aug 18, 2015)

Those are great photos and bring back a lot of memories. There were no paved roads other than the main highway in and only 3 fly shops in West Yellowstone the first time I fished the Yellowstone area.  Sig and Pat Barnes had one shop across from the railroad tracks, Jacklin and Bud Lilly the other two.   Mrs. Barnes made Sofa Pillows on a foot powered sewing machine converted to a rotary vise.  Last Chance had one fly shop owned and operated by Mike Lawson and the A-Bar served a great hamburger.  The Railroad Ranch section of the Henry's Fork had not begun it's decline. Years later I fished for the Cuttbows  and had a great time fishing Green Drake emergers.  The fish were big, aggressive and dumb.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2015)

Great photos, fine looking fish, and beautiful country out there! I have to get out there sometime and fish before I crawl into the ground. My cousin is somewhere in Montana fishing right now, didn't even invite me.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 18, 2015)

Two more from my cell phone. 22 inch rainbow and the Teton River take out.


----------



## wydavek (Aug 18, 2015)

Great pics and great fish. I don't understant them taking out the trout like that. They have been there for over 100 years and bring a lot of people out to fish. But they may know more than I do.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 18, 2015)

great pics.

Gotta get back to Yellowstone soon


----------



## injun joe (Aug 22, 2015)

Brings back great memories.
The Lamar Valley is one beautiful place.


----------



## FordHunter (Aug 22, 2015)

Great memories there!


----------



## sgtstinky (Sep 15, 2015)

Just got back from Yellowstone, wonderful place


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 15, 2015)

That's awesome to see those pictures.  I have fly fished that same stretch for years with my uncle.  We usually go late August.

If you ever go back let me know and we can maybe meet up.  Did you happen to fish the buffalo and below the dam?  I caught the biggest trout of my life below that dam with a wooly bugger.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 15, 2015)

GLS said:


> Those are great photos and bring back a lot of memories. There were no paved roads other than the main highway in and only 3 fly shops in West Yellowstone the first time I fished the Yellowstone area.  Sig and Pat Barnes had one shop across from the railroad tracks, Jacklin and Bud Lilly the other two.   Mrs. Barnes made Sofa Pillows on a foot powered sewing machine converted to a rotary vise.  Last Chance had one fly shop owned and operated by Mike Lawson and the A-Bar served a great hamburger.  The Railroad Ranch section of the Henry's Fork had not begun it's decline. Years later I fished for the Cuttbows  and had a great time fishing Green Drake emergers.  The fish were big, aggressive and dumb.



We used to stay at the A bar.  My aunt and uncle and I have many memories there.  The hamburgers were awesome.


----------



## GLS (Sep 16, 2015)

The A-Bar is closed.  The first time I was there (September, 1977) eating a burger after fishing the Ranch the Braves were on the Super Station.  Half the local folks there watching the game were wearing Braves caps and cheering for the Braves.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 24, 2015)

Incredible photos!  Love the one with the buffalo in the water!  Freaking jealous over here!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 4, 2015)

Love it out there. great pics.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome pictures Mike! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 19, 2015)

That Buff pic and the one after are two of the best outdoor pics I have seen on here. Mighty fine!RC


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 20, 2015)

Go if you get the chance. The  pictures do not translate what it is like!


----------



## injun joe (Nov 20, 2015)

That's the truth,Mike. It seems that everywhere you stand in Yellowstone that your background should be a postcard. Same for Tetons.


----------



## dave21182 (Dec 21, 2015)

Way to make a guy homesick...


----------

